# MIssouri hunting laws PLEASE HELP!



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey guys in the Missouri conservation website it says slingshots are legal for hunting game in season other than deer and Turkey does anyone know the specific animals on that list legal for hunting? PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Go to http://mdc.mo.gov/hunting-trapping/hunting-regulations and click the box under "Game" near the top right of the page. You will get a drop down menu listing regulated game animals and fish.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks like your good to go :thumbsup: as long as its in season and your not going for deer or turkey. Good luck on your hunts!


----------

